# FREE ICD-10 Training



## sweepitup (Jun 9, 2014)

Has anyone tried the WHO free training for ICD-10?
Is it any good?
Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 9, 2014)

That is ICD-10 training not ICD-10 CM .  ICD-10 training will not help you with and will confuse you greatly.


----------

